# Broadband phones and tv in Javea



## Dave R J (Feb 9, 2013)

We have bought a property in Javea and are going to be moving out lock stock and barrel in June ,can anyone recommend the best supplier for tv phone and broadband.

What are the average costs for running an 8x 4 pool and where is the best place in Javea to purchase the tools to keep the pool clean as I am going to try and maintain our pool myself.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dave R J said:


> We have bought a property in Javea and are going to be moving out lock stock and barrel in June ,can anyone recommend the best supplier for tv phone and broadband.
> 
> What are the average costs for running an 8x 4 pool and where is the best place in Javea to purchase the tools to keep the pool clean as I am going to try and maintain our pool myself.


hi

we have quite a few pool shops in Jávea, but since we have a communal pool I don't have to do it, so wouldn't know which to recommend

I know a lot of people buy the chemicals in supermarkets & ferreterrías (ironmongers) though

for TV, phone & broadband I use Movistar - they own all the infrastructure anyway - TV is free thrugh an aerial though, so you don't actually have to have the movistar TV.

if you want English TV, imo you're better off getting a satellite dish & watching the free stuff you can pick up - we get a really good signal in this area I'm told

there are some companies offering internet solutions & cable companies too. From the complaints I see on local FB groups though, they are off more often than on - & the legality of reselling (as the cable companies do) is questionable too


----------



## leemaboy (Jan 2, 2015)

Hola 

Does anyone have anymore information on this topic?

After being a frequent visitor to Javea for years - the time is now right for us to make the move. I need a decent internet connection in order to do my work so this is a major point for me.

I gather that Movistar is basically the equivalent of BT - please correct me if I'm wrong! What kind of up/down speeds are realistic? I do a lot of video conferencing using Skype and similar tools and this doesn't tend to be very performant if you have a satellite connection so I don't think that's the way to go for me - again, I might be wrong on this.

Any advice/pointers to websites etc will be very much appreciated. We're aiming to move in the next 12 weeks!

Gracias


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

leemaboy said:


> Hola
> 
> Does anyone have anymore information on this topic?
> 
> ...


:welcome: to the forum

& to the jewel of the east coast 

I used to use skype for work, but since moving a year ago I had to stop - the 10meg I'd always enjoyed with movistar ADSL was down to 2meg, if I was lucky - & we'd moved all of a few hundred metres!

for that reason & others, we're on the move again, & have had satellite internet installed in the new place - I figured that since I never used the landline anyway, I might as well stop paying for it & do something else for internet

several of my friends had moved to a new Jávea based company, BLU - I'm contracted for 10meg & consistently get more - so I might just start up skype classes again! 

Blu So Easy Home - Blu So Easy


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome: to the forum
> 
> & to the jewel of the east coast
> 
> ...


I've been waiting for this topic to come up for AGES so that I can brag that I can 17 MB with our sat connection. I'm not normally competitive, but being the kid who always got picked last and now living somewhere that seems 10 years behind everybody else, my ability to now metaphorically p***s higher than most of you has got the better of me. 
I'm in Penedès by the way, not Javea and the company is just a local outfit.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Helenameva said:


> I've been waiting for this topic to come up for AGES so that I can brag that I can 17 MB with our sat connection. I'm not normally competitive, but being the kid who always got picked last and now living somewhere that seems 10 years behind everybody else, my ability to now metaphorically p***s higher than most of you has got the better of me.
> I'm in Penedès by the way, not Javea and the company is just a local outfit.


lol - sat internet does seem to be the way to go

I could have contracted for more, up to 25 meg I think - but 10meg is generally enough for our needs - & cheap!


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

leemaboy said:


> Hola
> 
> Does anyone have anymore information on this topic?
> 
> ...


We have used the Tooway satellite system for over three years for internet and phone and would thoroughly recommend it. Download speeds of 20 mbps. We regularly have video calls to the UK via Apple Facetime and the picture and sound quality are excellent. Just Google Tooway and you will find out all you need to know. There is a reliable English installer in Denia and many Spanish companies throughout the Costa Blanca. From personal experience I wouldn´t touch Movistar /Telefonica with a bargepole. They are the most useless, incompetent and dishonest company that I have ever dealt with. They are currently threatening to take me to court if I don´t pay them €514 for equipment they allege I didn´t return, even though I have a signed receipt from the Telefonica engineer who collected it! I have, of course, told them to go forth and multiply!


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

PS: I forget to add that if you use an English Tooway supplier (such as Europasat) they will give you an English IP address which means you can then download TV on demand from the BBC and C4. If you have a Spanish IP address the UK TV companies block you from downloading.


----------



## leemaboy (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the replies 

Skipper - that's very interesting info about the IP blocking used by BBC and C4 - the sneaks!

I had already looked into the Tooway system - but I thought the upstream speed was inadequate for skype video calls?

What kind of upstream do you get?

I also have children who "must" play internet games so "need" good upstream. My Skype need is greater though as it pays the bills!


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

leemaboy said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> Skipper - that's very interesting info about the IP blocking used by BBC and C4 - the sneaks!
> 
> ...


Due to licensing and contractual issues, UK TV companies must not knowingly allow programmes to be viewed overseas so they are compelled to block download attempts from non-UK IP addresses. Having said that, there are ways around this issue using a proxy server but it is easier to just chose a provider who can give you a UK IP address. The upload speed with Tooway is 6 mb and we have no problem with video calls using Facetime, which only works between Apple phones and computers. We tried Skype on a PC laptop before buying the I-Pad but the reception was poor. The laptop, however, was old and low powered and this was probably the problem. Tooway themselves claim that Skype works well with their system. Some on-line games, however, will not work well with satellite internet, which Tooway make clear in their own publicity. This is because there is a latency issue with satellite internet (a slow ping) due to the distance the signal has to travel. My wife, however, plays lots of games online without a problem although they are not the type where players are competing live with each other in fast-paced war scenarios! We often, by the way, have two computers and three or four Smart phones using our system at the same time (young visitors!) and nobody complains about speed.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Is it sufficient for watching tv online- Filmon etc?


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Is it sufficient for watching tv online- Filmon etc?


No problem at all. We regularly stream and download TV programmes. You should, however, be aware of the cost. Tooway has various tariff options, depending upon requirements, and you would need to subscribe to an expensive heavy usage package if you wanted to regularly watch TV online. Our package gives us 20gb a month for daytime downloads and unlimited between 11 pm and 7 am, so we obviously tend to download during the early hours and watch later. You can, by the way, use the Tooway dish to watch TV but it´s not something we do as we already have a 2.4m Sky dish for that. I´m not sure which channels are on offer with Tooway but take a look at one of the many web sites for Tooway providers and you will no doubt find all the answers you require.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Cheers thanks for that.

For regular tv watching I don't think 20gb a month is a lot. Might need a higher monthly allowance


----------



## leemaboy (Jan 2, 2015)

I have looked at the tooway tariffs and have come away disheartened 

Seems a maximum of 100GB per month is on offer - and that will cost you 99€ pcm! I need more than that - as 100GB will last me 10 days if I'm lucky. The 100GB package does not allow you to buy data top-ups, but it seems that if you opt for the smaller packages (<= 20GB) then you can buy top ups.

You may all think this is a crazy amount of data that I get through but as I have said before, my work is all internet based. I create and maintain websites and back-office systems.

It looks like the small hours are unmetered - but I'm not going to sit up all night working to sleep in the day and miss all the benefits of moving to Javea!

I think I'll have to go and look into business packages.

Can anybody give any input on the wired speeds (as in , broadband delivered down the phone line)?


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Sat broadband it fine but they have capped download limits which you can easily use up if your downloading films or streaming TV so *check before you buy*.

FILMON TV FREE LIVE TV MOVIES AND SOCIAL TELEVISION lets you watch UK freeview channels.


----------



## leemaboy (Jan 2, 2015)

Does cable/fibre for consumers exist in Spain? If so - who are the providers and where is the nearest area to Javea that has cable/fibre?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

leemaboy said:


> Does cable/fibre for consumers exist in Spain? If so - who are the providers and where is the nearest area to Javea that has cable/fibre?


It does in some areas - mostly in the larger cities and towns, but even within the same city availability can be very patchy.

I live in a large provincial town in Andalucia (so that won't be much use to you as it's nowhere near Javea) but we have broadband via a local cable TV company (they offer broadband, tv and phone services and you can contract for all 3 or just one). We have 20mb broadband, unlimited usage and we get over 19mb real speed, for €18 per month, IVA inc. They offer 30mb and 50mb services as well, for a higher charge.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

leemaboy said:


> I have looked at the tooway tariffs and have come away disheartened
> 
> Seems a maximum of 100GB per month is on offer - and that will cost you 99€ pcm! I need more than that - as 100GB will last me 10 days if I'm lucky. The 100GB package does not allow you to buy data top-ups, but it seems that if you opt for the smaller packages (<= 20GB) then you can buy top ups.
> 
> ...


Wow! That´s a lot of data. I think you are going to struggle to find anyone who can provide a service to meet your needs in Javea. You will find providers who promise unlimited downloads but the speed will be so slow it will take you a month to download 10gb! Our neighbours signed up to a new Wi-fi service, with unlimited download, which feeds off a fibre optic hub in the nearby town and they couldn´t even watch online TV without constant buffering. Even a You Tube download was a struggle. In our first year in Spain we relied on mobile phone internet with a 3gb a month download limit. We never managed to get anywhere near the limit because the signal constantly dropped out within a few minutes of connecting and we couldn´t do more than check e-mails and browse a few web sites. Unfortunately, rural areas of Spain are still in the dark ages as far as technology is concerned. We can´t even get a phone line where we live. We survived with a wireless Movistar "Trac" phone for the first few years and two tin cans connected with string would have provided a better means of communication! Thank goodness for the new satellite solution for internet and phone.


----------



## pizzacheaze (Oct 29, 2012)

leemaboy said:


> Does cable/fibre for consumers exist in Spain? If so - who are the providers and where is the nearest area to Javea that has cable/fibre?


Here you go...

Swisscable

Based in Javea. 

I don't use them for tv (they do get a bit of stick on social media for a poor tv service) but I have been very happy with their cable internet service.

HTH


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Movistar are rolling out fibre but it's not yet available in Javea (as far as I know). I have no idea when they plan to bring it to the area.

The competition offer services over Movistar-owned wires or technologies like Wimax. For these wireless services you will need a small antenna unless you are in an apartment block as they quite often have a communal receiver that serves all properties.

What little work I do is done over the 'net, so a reliable and speedy connection is important to me. That's the reason I chose Movistar and they haven't disappointed. The slowest it gets is around 5 meg but it's usually up at 8 meg where it's supposed to be. There are times when I sync Github and manage infrastructure so I consider 100GB to be tiny, you'll have no problem with Movistar when it comes to overall usage.

The one time it failed was due to my router blowing up, which was more to do with the power system than anything Movistar is in control of. They fixed it within a few hours.

If you're dependent on IT, I'd recommend a power strip with protection built in for connecting the router and the computers. A small UPS would be even better.



leemaboy said:


> Does cable/fibre for consumers exist in Spain? If so - who are the providers and where is the nearest area to Javea that has cable/fibre?


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Swisscable and fibre... have a look at this...

3 years old but at the time the view was that Javea won't have "fast" internet for 20 years.

Slide 14 - it's a cracker.

Swisscable - Javea Computer Club


----------



## Elderflower (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello, I am planning to move to Tarragona region hopefully (all going well) this year. A property I am looking at does not seem to have a land line currently.

I have looked at Movistar page, however even with Google translate (page being in Spanish) I am still having trouble finding the page to see if my area is covered for landline connection. Could someone please direct me to the specific page?


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Elderflower said:


> Hello, I am planning to move to Tarragona region hopefully (all going well) this year. A property I am looking at does not seem to have a land line currently.
> 
> I have looked at Movistar page, however even with Google translate (page being in Spanish) I am still having trouble finding the page to see if my area is covered for landline connection. Could someone please direct me to the specific page?


If you are looking at houses in rural areas anywhere in Spain you will find that landlines are almost non-existent. Movistar have a wireless phone alternative called "Trac" which is no better than two tin cans joined by string and the system is unable to send of receive data (ie internet connection). It is, however, no longer necessary to deal with Movistar as new technology has now made available numerous WIFI and satellite options. Movistar, in my opinion, is an inefficient, incompetent and extortionately expensive company and you are better off steering well clear of them. Search Google for WIFI and satellite phone/internet solutions for the area you want to move to. Take a look also at Tooway who provide fast internet and phone connections anywhere in Europe where you can see the sky.


----------



## Elderflower (Jan 19, 2015)

The Skipper said:


> If you are looking at houses in rural areas anywhere in Spain you will find that landlines are almost non-existent. Movistar have a wireless phone alternative called "Trac" which is no better than two tin cans joined by string and the system is unable to send of receive data (ie internet connection). It is, however, no longer necessary to deal with Movistar as new technology has now made available numerous WIFI and satellite options. Movistar, in my opinion, is an inefficient, incompetent and extortionately expensive company and you are better off steering well clear of them. Search Google for WIFI and satellite phone/internet solutions for the area you want to move to. Take a look also at Tooway who provide fast internet and phone connections anywhere in Europe where you can see the sky.


Thank you for this reply. Yes I have heard this re Movistar. However I am a little concerned re using alternative methods. I guess I am just so used to relying on landline and I understand that I do have to go through this company for this. 
However yes I shall look at the satellite options more closely depending on how rural I get. I shall also look at Tooway as you suggested.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

https://www.movistar.es/coberturas



Elderflower said:


> Hello, I am planning to move to Tarragona region hopefully (all going well) this year. A property I am looking at does not seem to have a land line currently.
> 
> I have looked at Movistar page, however even with Google translate (page being in Spanish) I am still having trouble finding the page to see if my area is covered for landline connection. Could someone please direct me to the specific page?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Horlics said:


> https://www.movistar.es/coberturas


Please don't rely or trust this. It's also pretty useless if you live in the campo where one does not have 'valid' addresses.

Movistar say we can get in excess of 10meg but, in reality, can only get 1meg (on a good day). That's why we went the WiMax route. 

If you can't get WiMax, then satellite is the next best thing.


----------



## Elderflower (Jan 19, 2015)

Horlics;[/quote said:


> Thank you so much. The linked page you gave me is exactly what I was looking for. Once I get full postal address I will use this.
> 
> I just like to be prepared and know my options beforehand, as I understand, even if I am able to get a landline connected in my specific property, Movistar are very slow.
> 
> Am I correct with regard to this taking a while and if so how long approximately to wait? Does anyone know?


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

You will have seen that snikpoh thinks it might not be reliable. I wouldn't know as I live in a built-up area and for me the site is accurate. I wouldn't doubt snikpoh's experience though, so be cautious.

However, as far as alternatives go. I work in IT and if I was going to be lumbered with satellite it would change my choice about where to live. I could not use satellite for my uses of the Internet.






Elderflower said:


> Thank you so much. The linked page you gave me is exactly what I was looking for. Once I get full postal address I will use this.
> 
> I just like to be prepared and know my options beforehand, as I understand, even if I am able to get a landline connected in my specific property, Movistar are very slow.
> 
> Am I correct with regard to this taking a while and if so how long approximately to wait? Does anyone know?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

We had satellite and I will never use it again, as soon as Wimax came to the area we got that and am more than happy. Solid unlimited 6meg for around 30ish Euro, it does exactly what they say it does and haven't needed to contact them since for any issues.


----------



## Elderflower (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks to all of you with your speedy replies. I am very impressed and glad I found this forum. I can see me coming here a lot, both pre relocation and also after.

Thanks again you helpful people. Much appreciated.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Pazcat said:


> We had satellite and I will never use it again, as soon as Wimax came to the area we got that and am more than happy. Solid unlimited 6meg for around 30ish Euro, it does exactly what they say it does and haven't needed to contact them since for any issues.


How long ago did you use satellite? There was a major improvement just a few years ago with the launch of the new high-tech Ka-band satellite which is now used by Tooway. I wouldn´t have used satellite internet before then but I have to say our system has proved fast and reliable, even when the weather is bad, which used to be a problem before Ka. We have friends who use WIFI systems and they have regular outages and speed problems. Our Tooway system has proved far more reliable and we get up to 20 meg download and 6 meg upload, far faster than any WIFI system available in our area.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

What's the overall download limit you get Skipper? Not the speed, the overall amount in a period of, say, a month? Do you know what the latency is? I'm interested to know if it would cope with online gaming.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Horlics said:


> What's the overall download limit you get Skipper? Not the speed, the overall amount in a period of, say, a month? Do you know what the latency is? I'm interested to know if it would cope with online gaming.


The tariff we enjoy (which I notice is no longer on offer) gives us 20gb a month but unlimited between 11pm and 7am. We pay €39 a month. The ping is slow with satellite internet because of the distance the signal has to travel and it is not recommended for real-time gaming where fast response between online competitors is required. Having said that, my wife spends hours online with other types of games and we regularly use Apple Facetime video conferencing with the family in the UK and France. We also download many UK TV programmes froim the BBC and C4 without any problems. This web site should give you all the information you need: https://www.europasat.com/tooway/


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

The Skipper said:


> How long ago did you use satellite? There was a major improvement just a few years ago with the launch of the new high-tech Ka-band satellite which is now used by Tooway. I wouldn´t have used satellite internet before then but I have to say our system has proved fast and reliable, even when the weather is bad, which used to be a problem before Ka. We have friends who use WIFI systems and they have regular outages and speed problems. Our Tooway system has proved far more reliable and we get up to 20 meg download and 6 meg upload, far faster than any WIFI system available in our area.


Friends of ours rented a house on the understanding that the landlord had previously had 20meg ADSL.

Well, our friends contacted Movistar and were told that the box was full so they couldn't even have a (copper) line.

Voadaphone said no problem with getting 6 meg. All parts ordered and paid for. They came, installed, did a test and got less than 1 meg. Our friends told them to improve it or take all the kit out and give them a refund - Vodaphone took all the kit away but refused to give a refund despite guaranteeing 6 meg when the contract was signed. Case and fight is on going.

They then contacted a WiMax company in the area. No problem they said. Put 6m pole on roof and still couldn't get a signal. Away they went.

Contacted satellite company. Cost about 1000€ for kit and installation. They now get 20meg for about 30 minutes after 2am! Ping speed is in excess of 300ms! They have complained and the company (not sure who it is) have said that if they went to a business tariff then all would be OK - duh????


If they had known all of this upfront, they would have rented elsewhere. Husband works all over the world so Skype is a must. Daughter works in Norway - needs Skype!

So, be cautious what you are promised.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Friends of ours rented a house on the understanding that the landlord had previously had 20meg ADSL.
> 
> Well, our friends contacted Movistar and were told that the box was full so they couldn't even have a (copper) line.
> 
> ...


I would be interested to hear what satellite system they installed. We paid €350 for our equipment, including installation, in July 2012. You don´t have to buy it, however, as it is available on hire but obviously with a higher monthly charge. Ping is slower than with landline or WIFI but it doesn´t cause us any problems. The important thing is to only go for a company using the new Ka-band
satellite which was only launched a few years ago. Before that the satellite systems were crap.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

That's cheaper than the last time I looked at satellite so that aspect is OK. Unfortunately the overall limit is low so still would not suit me.

That said, if you have no choice and Internet use is a luxury rather than a necessity, then it would seem OK.



The Skipper said:


> The tariff we enjoy (which I notice is no longer on offer) gives us 20gb a month but unlimited between 11pm and 7am. We pay €39 a month. The ping is slow with satellite internet because of the distance the signal has to travel and it is not recommended for real-time gaming where fast response between online competitors is required. Having said that, my wife spends hours online with other types of games and we regularly use Apple Facetime video conferencing with the family in the UK and France. We also download many UK TV programmes froim the BBC and C4 without any problems. This web site should give you all the information you need: https://www.europasat.com/tooway/


----------



## Expatliving (Oct 21, 2013)

One of the respected forum users in another thread a while back asked me whether I thought Spain was a third World country? I wasn't sure (sic) ...

Reading this thread just adds to the madness between a technology driven society and a country that really is, in many ways, waaaaaay behind with regard to business infrastructure? No wonder Spain is skint.

Despite some splendid posted messages in this thread, I'm none the wiser :confused2:

In my Spanish utopia I would have 24/7 usage at 20mb+ download, 8mb+ upload. The ability to stream web based TV - such as Netflix's etc, Unlimited usage of broadband, my son can play online COD (not a fish) & GTA - And I can walk away from my home up to around 50 metres and still get WiFi. Chuck in a landline and I'm happy to give you around £60 a month all in.

Back to reality, in many parts of Spain? "Come back in 20 years" - In which time Spain will probably be a franchise of China.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

The Skipper said:


> How long ago did you use satellite? There was a major improvement just a few years ago with the launch of the new high-tech Ka-band satellite which is now used by Tooway. I wouldn´t have used satellite internet before then but I have to say our system has proved fast and reliable, even when the weather is bad, which used to be a problem before Ka. We have friends who use WIFI systems and they have regular outages and speed problems. Our Tooway system has proved far more reliable and we get up to 20 meg download and 6 meg upload, far faster than any WIFI system available in our area.


It was only last year, to be honest I think the problem may of been more with the company than the technology but if you listened to the company there was nothing they could do. I think we are still paying the contract too a year later because it worked out to be cheaper than cancelling.
It's one of those things where one bad experience has likely tainted it for everybody.
The promised speeds of 20down and 6 up never materialised it was more like 2down for the first week before not even breaking 1gb and only got worse but it was moot in the end as the data caps were so bad it was pointless. The landlord set it up for us so we were lumped with it.

So unless I can actually get more than say 6gb download speed and total unlimited data(anything less is unacceptable) I will not bother with it again.


----------



## CB&LG (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum, but have the same issues as I'm completing on a property in Javea this month, so this has been a very interesting topic. 

Does anyone have a blu installation, either as wifi, adsl, or fibre optic, or have any experience with this company? I'm moving from London where the Virgin fiber system offers very fast speeds so this is going to be a complete change for us.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

CB&LG said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the forum, but have the same issues as I'm completing on a property in Javea this month, so this has been a very interesting topic.
> 
> Does anyone have a blu installation, either as wifi, adsl, or fibre optic, or have any experience with this company? I'm moving from London where the Virgin fiber system offers very fast speeds so this is going to be a complete change for us.


:welcome:

I have BLU internet by satellite & have to say that since the day I contacted them last December right to now I haven't had a moment of regret

I pay for up to 10mb - & that's what I get - usually at least 9.5 & sometimes more than 10

I could have 20 or 30 or more if I wanted it, but 10mb is more than enough for my needs, and costs something like 20€ a month


----------



## CB&LG (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome, and that's great news and makes it sound like they maybe my best bet as they have several different solutions. 

As I'm new to the forum, I don't think I can start a post but I'm interested in installing a new large pool say 12x6m as the property I'm buying does not have one, is there any advice from anyone reading this on who to use or who to contact, and things I should consider? Any thoughts on a salt water pool? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Expatliving said:


> One of the respected forum users in another thread a while back asked me whether I thought Spain was a third World country? I wasn't sure (sic) ...
> 
> Reading this thread just adds to the madness between a technology driven society and a country that really is, in many ways, waaaaaay behind with regard to business infrastructure? No wonder Spain is skint.
> 
> ...


Not in Javea, but I have the 20mb, unlimited use broadband which we can use all around the house including on the roof terrace 2 floors up, and it costs me €18 per month, inc IVA, and we stream live TV every day. I could have 30b including a phone line for under €40 per month. And I don't live in a major city, where much faster speeds are now available.

No need to wait 20 years around here.


----------



## CB&LG (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi Lynn, can I ask who you use for your service


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

CB&LG said:


> Hi Lynn, can I ask who you use for your service


Sorry, but I did say I am not in Javea - in fact nowhere near it at all, we are in the Axarquia area East of Malaga. Our provider is a local cable TV company who branched out into offering broadband and phone services, there are two of them in our town. I don't know if there are any similar companies in the Javea area, but I'm sure someone more local would have posted information about them before now if there are.


----------



## DJClaire (Jan 27, 2016)

several of my friends had moved to a new Jávea based company, BLU - I'm contracted for 10meg & consistently get more - so I might just start up skype classes again! 

Blu So Easy Home - Blu So Easy[/QUOTE]


I have heard of Blu, but how does satellite internet work and what sort of monthly costs are we looking at? Is that for internet and TV? I read somewhere that it might be worthwhile bringing a Freesat box from the UK with me? Or is that now all 'old hat'?

Claire
Internet Addict


----------



## Mykap (Jan 21, 2010)

We are in Javea (off Cansalades) and have the following solutions in play.

TV 

2.4m dish with unrestricted southern horizon, 6 port LNB running 2x2 cables to Humax DVR freesat receivers. We get 24/7 TV subject to occasional infrequent weather outages. All UK freesat channels - we gave up on Sky years ago. 
TV through internet for BBC iplayer which I tend to download and watch and 4OD netflix by streaming through a VPN (Open VPN). 

Internet

4G en casa Orange.

4G en casa orange. Tienda Móvil Orange.

30GB/month on 4G/3G network - we get 3G all the time and 4G some of the time.

Plug and play. Stick it in the mains and it works, no dish no wires.

Pool

Under construction. I'll be using the TFP method (google is your friend) its a SW pool. Biggest issue I foresee is getting the recommended pool testing kits.

HTH


----------



## Mykap (Jan 21, 2010)

In response to CB & LG we opted for Construma. 

We had 5 different quotes ranging from cheap as chips to mental expensive, we went for the chosen contractor (who wasn't the cheapest) based on evidence of works they have done, the comprehensive quotation package (its a difficult site and they factored in ramp construction for machinery access etc), perceived service and response to our needs.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

DJClaire said:


> I read somewhere that it might be worthwhile bringing a Freesat box from the UK with me? Or is that now all 'old hat'?


You can bring a Freesat box to Javea, and with a 110x120cm satellite dish get your free UK TV channels direct from the broadcasters. (since about 2012, the minimum size dish has dropped from 1.8 / 2.4m dishes to 110x120cm dishes - the benefits of the new satellites!)
Most TV via internet is not direct from the broadcasters so the quality is not as good as what it is direct via Freesat. And most internet tv you pay for channels, even though you can get them for free via satellite.
For the uk tv catch up services, you will need to run a VPN service, that masks your Spanish internet ip address, and "allocates" you a uk ip address - otherwise the content will be blocked.


----------



## DJClaire (Jan 27, 2016)

*Freesat*



sat said:


> You can bring a Freesat box to Javea, and with a 110x120cm satellite dish get your free UK TV channels direct from the broadcasters. (since about 2012, the minimum size dish has dropped from 1.8 / 2.4m dishes to 110x120cm dishes - the benefits of the new satellites!)
> Most TV via internet is not direct from the broadcasters so the quality is not as good as what it is direct via Freesat. And most internet tv you pay for channels, even though you can get them for free via satellite.
> For the uk tv catch up services, you will need to run a VPN service, that masks your Spanish internet ip address, and "allocates" you a uk ip address - otherwise the content will be blocked.


Looks like I will be buying a cheap Freesat box / dish and loading it in the van then. Thanks for taking the time to reply 

Much appreciated.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

The Skipper said:


> PS: I forget to add that if you use an English Tooway supplier (such as Europasat) they will give you an English IP address which means you can then download TV on demand from the BBC and C4. If you have a Spanish IP address the UK TV companies block you from downloading.


Whats the download cap with your sat system

Streaming TV such as netflix and BBC Iplayer may use between 1 and 3 GB an hour. In the UK we can easily 600+ GB a month


----------

